# RCI cancellation insurance?



## tiredmomof5kids (Jun 14, 2007)

Madge, I have confirmed a reservation at Morrits Grand in the Cayman Islands for late Feb. of 2009.  I have until July 7, 2007 to purchase cancellation insurance.  Because there are 2 hurricane seasons before this trip I thought maybe this time I would purchase insurance. 

I asked a VC if a hurricane hit the fall before this trip and damaged the resort, could I cancel and use the insurance?   He said yes. 

Up until what point can a a trip be cancelled when you have insurance?


----------



## Madge (Jun 15, 2007)

tiredmomof5,

Any purchase would need to fall within the allowable window -- up to 30 days after the date of confirmation, or 14 days prior to check-in, whichever comes first.  However, I have not yet been asked your specific question about the resort potentially being affected by hurricane activity within that window of time.  Under the old product with BerkelyCare, the answer would have been no; however, this is our own product, so the same rules may not apply.  I'll do some checking!

The person I specifically would like to consult with is out of the office next week.  Please allow me to follow up on this the week of June 25-29.


----------



## Lglen119 (Jun 20, 2007)

*how does it work*

Madge:

While you are checking.....  

but what happens if i'm on my way there, get delayed in the airport by the storm, or need a medcial evacauation or travel assistance? 

I thought the RCI coverage only gave me back my points but doesn't do anything once i leave to travel and might need other travel and medical benefits.  

That's why i bought an annual plan through VacationGuard.  It covered this and i didn't have to buy it a year in advance with my reservation.

Has something changed with the RCI protection?  thanks.


----------



## Madge (Jun 25, 2007)

Lglen119,

RCI's Cancellation protection applies only to RCI's exchange program.  We do recommend that members seek a travel insurance product if they require other benefits.


----------



## dag2 (Jul 21, 2007)

tiredmomof5kids said:


> Madge, I have confirmed a reservation at Morrits Grand in the Cayman Islands for late Feb. of 2009.  I have until July 7, 2007 to purchase cancellation insurance.  Because there are 2 hurricane seasons before this trip I thought maybe this time I would purchase insurance.
> 
> I asked a VC if a hurricane hit the fall before this trip and damaged the resort, could I cancel and use the insurance?   He said yes.
> 
> Up until what point can a a trip be cancelled when you have insurance?


Tiredmom,

Hurricane season in the Cayman's is June-Nov.  Not much chance of one in Feb.  You are going to love Morritt's Grand!


----------



## dag2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*cancellation protection*



Madge said:


> Lglen119,
> 
> RCI's Cancellation protection applies only to RCI's exchange program.  We do recommend that members seek a travel insurance product if they require other benefits.



Madge,

Would you please describe RCI's "cancellation protection"?  I'm unable to locate any info on the RCI website.


----------

